# routing wheat patterns???



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm looking for advice on doing some wheat pattern routing, things like do you use a jig or is it done freehand, what bit, what router set-up, hints tips and even things not to do..... spacing, curves, what ever you have.

Ed


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Patrick Spielman covers this subject in The New Router Handbook.

I don't have a scanner so I can't upload the drawings. I'm sure you can find it at your library. Basicly he uses an inclined jig block with a slot in it. On the bottom he uses sand paper so the guide won't move when you pull the router. He shows using both a Round Nose and "V" bits. The guide gives the 'tear drop' shape of wheat. He started by laying out the pattern on the wood and then moves the guide and router around.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

You know I think I own that book..... now what did I do with it??? Anyway I'll give it a look see and maybe it will be all clear to me.

Anyone else with other ideas or references please feel free to post.

Thanks berry,

Ed


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only wheat designs I have put on projects were cut in with about a #4 sweep gouge and a carving knife. I'd like to know how one could use a router to make these designs myself.


----------

